# Elezioni!



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Maggio 2011)

alè oò alè oò!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yahooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ma vieni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





:up::up::up:


----------



## Sole (16 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> alè oò alè oò!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yahooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 
Ci vuole un brindisi!

:cincin2:


----------



## xfactor (16 Maggio 2011)

si và al ballottaggio stelline!


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> alè oò alè oò!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yahooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 QUOTOOOOOO...QUOTOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sonar:


----------



## aristocat (16 Maggio 2011)




----------



## aristocat (16 Maggio 2011)

Comunque la Moratti a Milano non la voglio vedè
come neanche un leghista a Bologna
per la provincia di Ravenna sta vincendo uno che è in gamba veramente


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


>


cosa ti turba Ari?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> si và al ballottaggio stelline!


e già questo a Milano è una sconfitta della centrodestra comunque vada a finire
come il ballottaggio di novara (patria di cota se non ricordo male) è una sconfitta per la lega il cui candidato alle precedenti elezioni era passato al primo turno


non si tratta di vittorie della sinistra
ma di sconfitte politiche "pure" del centrodestra

invece a napoli, l'eventuale elezione di lettieri (che è un bandito) è una sconfitta della sinistra e una vittoria della criminalità

per non parlare dei ballottaggi di gallarate 
per non parlare di VARESE (le cui finanze sono state rimpolpate con mille escamotages leghisti)

certo che poi vincerà il centro destra
ma è una sconfitta lo stesso


----------



## lemon (17 Maggio 2011)

Finalmente la luce in fondo al tunnel! :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

*Dario Fo: “Ora Berlusconi ha il culo per terra”
*di di Antonella Mascali                    17 maggio 2011                 


*Parla il premio Nobel milanese: "Faranno di tutto per minimizzare, ma la  debacle è totale". E sul Pisapia: "Ce la può fare con il programma  pulito che ha portato in giro per i quartieri, senza giochi di  prestigio, senza fango, come gli altri"*






“Gli ultimi risultati, voglio gli ultimi risultati”. Il premio Nobel *Dario Fo* ha appena concluso, con la moglie *Franca Rame*,  un incontro all’Università di Verona, all’Aula magna del polo Zanotto. È  stremato, dopo letture e ricordi che gli hanno lasciato un filo di  voce. Ma la foga è quella di sempre. Soprattutto per la “sua” Milano,  città di adozione. Quando lo sentiamo al telefono alle ore 21, *Giuliano Pisapia*, candidato sindaco del centrosinistra è al 48%,  *Letizia Moratti*, candidata di Pdl e Lega è al 41%.
Il maestro scandisce i numeri, li ripete,  e quasi urla. Inarrestabile:  “È una specie di capovolta generale della situazione. È una sconfitta  epocale per Berlusconi. È un’apocalisse per questi governanti che  arriverà a crescere. Il voto di ieri è solo la prima botta, come i  temporali. Prima una goccia, un lampo, un tuono, poi il diluvio”.

* Veramente gli esponenti del Pdl continuano a ripetere che la maggioranza ha tenuto.*
Faranno di tutto per minimizzare,  di sicuro non diranno di aver perso.  Tanto meno lo dirà Berlusconi. Ma la débâcle è enorme. Ripeto, questo è  solo l’inizio.

* Come se lo spiega il risultato di Milano?*
I milanesi hanno cominciato a capire che la città non può continuare a  essere spettrale, disumana. Ma il voto di ieri non è un miracolo. È un  voto che arriva grazie al lavoro di tanti, nonostante in questi anni si  siano presi scarpate sulle gengive.

* Immagino che si riferisca a lei e a chi altri?*
I nomi non li dico perché ne dimenticherei qualcuno. Parlo di artisti,  pittori, intellettuali che hanno parlato alla città, insistito. E  Pisapia si è circondato di queste persone. Di sicuro non grazie al Pd.  Pisapia non era il suo candidato alle primarie, ma le ha vinte e ora è  arrivato al ballottaggio davanti a Letizia Moratti.

* Qual è stata la mossa vincente?*
Partire dalle periferie e non del centro. Conoscere i problemi di questa  città. L’urbanistica scriteriata, i grattacieli che oscurano la luce,  il dramma delle case sfitte, l’inquinamento. Pisapia conosce i bisogni  delle persone e non dei salotti. Ma il vincitore di Milano non era nel  programma del partito democratico. Il Pd aveva messo un architetto  (Stefano Boeri, _ndr_) non accettato da  moltissimi milanesi, compreso me.

* Ma Boeri ha fatto la campagna elettorale assieme a Pisapia…*
È vero, oggi è nella struttura portante, ma perché Pisapia è  intelligente e ha voluto una squadra compatta, di persone con delle  competenze vere.

* Lei insiste sul Pd. Lo critica solo per la politica milanese o più in generale?*
Anche per le sue scelte miopi anche in altre città. Prendiamo Napoli: ha candidato un ex prefetto (Mario Morcone, _ndr_) e ha perso. Per fortuna che davanti alla catastrofe napoletana ha retto l’ex magistrato, Luigi De Magistris.

* A Torino, però, l’ex segretario dei Ds, Piero Fassino, ha vinto al primo turno.*
Fassino è stato messo in riserva dal gruppo dirigente del Pd. Ha avuto,  però, il coraggio di uscire dal limbo, si è presentato nella sua Torino e  ha vinto. Ma è stata una scalata sofferta. Il Pd con queste elezioni  deve capire, una volta per tutte, che deve ascoltare la base, il suo  elettorato. Capire le indicazioni che gli fornisce, stare sul  territorio. Insomma i vertici del Pd devono cambiare registro, ritmo.

* Torniamo a Milano. Pisapia può vincere al ballottaggio?*
Ce la può fare con il programma pulito che ha portato in giro per i  quartieri, senza giochi di prestigio, senza fango, come gli altri. C’è  una vampata nuova, la gente è stufa di questi politicanti, più di quanto  si pensi. Bisogna continuare senza tirapiedi, sulla strada dei valori  che l’hanno portato a essere davanti alla Moratti.

* È sicuro che Berlusconi ha perso, senza se e senza ma?*
Sicurissimo. Ha preso una sberla che l’ha messo in ginocchio. D’ora in  avanti gli andrà tutto male. Per lui ci sarà uno tsunami. Come si dice  in milanese, è cont el cü per tèrra (è con il c. per terra, ndr)

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/05/17/“gli-ultimi-risultati-voglio-gli-ultimi/111720/



:salta::salta::salta::salta: :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2011)

E' tornata Marì!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> E' tornata Marì!


Grazie! :cooldue:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Grazie! :cooldue:


ma la bomba?


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma la bomba?



... segna il tempo


----------



## elena (17 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Dario Fo: “Ora Berlusconi ha il culo per terra”
> *di di Antonella Mascali                    17 maggio 2011
> 
> 
> ...


Mari', ma sei proprio tu!!!
Io sono Elena, ho letto un po' di te e so che il motivo per cui sono qui e la mia situazione sono per te criticabili. Ma voglio dirti una cosa sola: adoravo il tuo vecchio avatar.


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Mari', ma sei proprio tu!!!
> Io sono Elena, ho letto un po' di te e so che il motivo per cui sono qui e la mia situazione sono per te criticabili. Ma voglio dirti una cosa sola: *adoravo il tuo vecchio avatar.*



... ehhhhhhhh, i tempi cambiano, tutto si trasmorma  ... per il momento questo e' molto indicato  :mrgreen:


----------



## elena (17 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ehhhhhhhh, i tempi cambiano, tutto si trasmorma  ... per il momento questo e' molto indicato  :mrgreen:


oh sì, non mi dispiace affatto neppure questo


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e già questo a Milano è una sconfitta della centrodestra comunque vada a finire
> come il ballottaggio di novara (patria di cota se non ricordo male) è una sconfitta per la lega il cui candidato alle precedenti elezioni era passato al primo turno
> 
> 
> ...


in questo post
ho dimenticato una piccola chicca

il ballottaggio ad arcore
con la candidata cs in vantaggio su quello del cd  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in questo post
> ho dimenticato una piccola chicca
> *
> il ballottaggio ad arcore*
> con la candidata cs in vantaggio su quello del cd  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



Ho riso alle lacrime :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho riso alle lacrime :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


anche questo titolo di ieri sera non era male

*I MILANESI FANNO IL BUNGA BUNGA AL PREMIER SILVIO BERLUSCONI *

http://usenet.it.rooar.com/showthread.php?t=6932700


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche questo titolo di ieri sera non era male
> 
> *I MILANESI FANNO IL BUNGA BUNGA AL PREMIER SILVIO BERLUSCONI *
> 
> http://usenet.it.rooar.com/showthread.php?t=6932700


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche questo titolo di ieri sera non era male
> 
> *I MILANESI FANNO IL BUNGA BUNGA AL PREMIER SILVIO BERLUSCONI *
> 
> http://usenet.it.rooar.com/showthread.php?t=6932700



:mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen:


Bossi sta nero :mrgreen: :
*
Ora a Milano è gelo tra Lega e Pdl. E Bossi si chiude in un “silenzio irritato”      *

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...ssi-si-chiude-in-un-silenzio-irritato/111631/

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... segna il tempo


io respiro ancora ... è scoppiata? :mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (17 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> cosa ti turba Ari?


no ieri sera a quell'ora lì non c'erano ancora i risultati definitivi


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> i*nvece a napoli, l'eventuale elezione di lettieri (che è un bandito) è una sconfitta della sinistra e una vittoria della criminalità*


Perché?

Io non voto a Napoli, ma nella mia città son contenta che non abbia vinto di nuovo la sinistra....dopo 5 anni penosi qui!! :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2011)

Bentornata Marì! :up:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché?
> 
> Io non voto a Napoli, ma nella mia città son contenta che non abbia vinto di nuovo la sinistra....dopo 5 anni penosi qui!! :unhappy:


se è per questo a napoli la sinistra se l'è meritata appieno la sconfitta
sia per come ha governato che per il casino alle primarie che per altro

il concetto è quello che dicevo: la sconfitta di chi ha demeritato

in un mondo non dico ideale ma normale non ci sarebbero altre variabili


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bentornata Marì! :up:



Grazie!


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se è per questo a napoli la sinistra se l'è meritata appieno la sconfitta
> sia per come ha governato che per il casino alle primarie che per altro
> 
> il concetto è quello che dicevo: la sconfitta di chi ha demeritato
> ...


No scusa...ancora non ho capito il perché la vincita di Lettieri a Napoli sarebbe una vittoria della criminalità. 
(Una sconfitta della sinistra, che comunque è arrivata quarta mi sembra, al ballottaggio con Lettieri ci va il candidato dell'Italia dei valori)


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> No scusa...ancora non ho capito il *perché la vincita di Lettieri a Napoli sarebbe una vittoria della criminalità.*
> (Una sconfitta della sinistra, che comunque è arrivata quarta mi sembra, al ballottaggio con Lettieri ci va il candidato dell'Italia dei valori)



Perche' Lettieri e' uomo di Cosentino molto vicino alla camorra 


http://tg24.sky.it/tg24/politica/20...a_sky_tg24_de_magistris_lettieri_morcone.html

 :singleeye:


Buonanotte, a domani .​


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' Lettieri e' uomo di Cosentino molto vicino alla camorra
> 
> 
> http://tg24.sky.it/tg24/politica/20...a_sky_tg24_de_magistris_lettieri_morcone.html
> ...


Ma Cosentino non è il coordinatore regionale campano del pdl? 
Il link dice che Lettieri è stato presentato a Berlusconi da Cosentino. 
E chi doveva presentare al capo del partito un possibile candidato a sindaco?

Mah, non è che m'interessi, ma mi sembrano un po' poche come motivazioni.


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2011)

*Ah che bella aria*

che si respira in questa città!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ed è tornata Marì!

Evviva.

Quando sono andata a votare nel mio seggio c'era coda, mai viste tante donne. Va beh c'era pure la signora che ha chiesto al marito, ma chi voto? E lui, mah Pisapia è estremista, meglio l'altro (il candidato del terzo polo). Pisapia mi ha conquistata il giorno della manifestazione in piazza della Scala, era lì, come un cittadino qualunque, col suo sorriso timido. Finalmente un uomo perbene.


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> che si respira in questa città!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ed *è tornata Marì!*
> 
> Evviva.
> 
> Quando sono andata a votare nel mio seggio c'era coda, mai viste tante donne. Va beh c'era pure la signora che ha chiesto al marito, ma chi voto? E lui, mah Pisapia è estremista, meglio l'altro (il candidato del terzo polo). Pisapia mi ha conquistata il giorno della manifestazione in piazza della Scala, era lì, come un cittadino qualunque, col suo sorriso timido. Finalmente un uomo perbene.




:up:​


----------



## Amoremio (18 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' Lettieri e' uomo di Cosentino molto vicino alla camorra
> 
> 
> http://tg24.sky.it/tg24/politica/20...a_sky_tg24_de_magistris_lettieri_morcone.html
> ...


stavo rispondendo ora e ho visto che l'avevi fatto tu

aggiungo che ieri li ho visti a ballarò

a me de magistris non mi ha mai convinto
ma se fossi di napoli, piuttosto che votare lettieri voterei lui 

ma, se fossi arrivata ieri da marte e dovessi decidere per chi votare solo in base all'apparizione di entrambi a ballarò, voterei lettieri


----------



## Amoremio (18 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Ma Cosentino non è il coordinatore regionale campano del pdl?*
> Il link dice che Lettieri è stato presentato a Berlusconi da Cosentino.
> E chi doveva presentare al capo del partito un possibile candidato a sindaco?
> 
> Mah, non è che m'interessi, ma mi sembrano un po' poche come motivazioni.


sì
ma forse hai perso alcuni sviluppi che hanno portato alla sue "sp*i*ntanee" dimissioni da sottosegretario
il che, in un governo in cui ci sono ministri pluriinquisiti non certo per reati d'opinione, è qualcosa di eclatante


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> stavo rispondendo ora e ho visto che l'avevi fatto tu
> 
> aggiungo che ieri li ho visti a* ballarò
> *
> ...


I candidati per una citta' come Napoli sono ancora in gestazione  e' una citta' troppo difficile, regna l'illegalita' alla grande  :incazzato:


PS ho preso sonno dopo Crozza :mrgreen: spiacente.


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2011)

Leggete qua:

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...per-camorra-ma-viene-eletto-in-comune/111847/


:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: che bella classe politica ...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' Lettieri e' uomo di Cosentino molto vicino alla camorra
> 
> 
> http://tg24.sky.it/tg24/politica/20...a_sky_tg24_de_magistris_lettieri_morcone.html
> ...


Eh...lo spirito critico dei napoletani no?


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì
> ma forse hai perso alcuni sviluppi che hanno portato alla sue "sp*i*ntanee" dimissioni da sottosegretario
> il che, in un governo in cui ci sono ministri pluriinquisiti non certo per reati d'opinione, è qualcosa di eclatante


Cosa l'abbia o non l'abbia portato alle dimissioni spontanee, non lo so (non seguo molto la politica), ma ai fatti attuali è lui il coordinatore, quindi volenti o nolenti qualsiasi candidato campano del pdl è un "suo uomo". 
Che sia Lettieri o un altro poca importanza ha. 
Continuo dunque a non capire il nesso tra l'eventuale elezione a sindaco di Lettieri e la vincita della criminalità.

Poi non che vorrei dare l'impressione di una napoletana "remissiva/rassegnata", ma dubito che gli altri candidati politici siano senza macchia.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cosa l'abbia o non l'abbia portato alle dimissioni spontanee, non lo so (non seguo molto la politica), ma ai fatti attuali è lui il coordinatore, quindi volenti o nolenti qualsiasi candidato campano del pdl è un "suo uomo".
> Che sia Lettieri o un altro poca importanza ha.
> Continuo dunque a non capire il nesso tra l'eventuale elezione a sindaco di Lettieri e la vincita della criminalità.
> 
> Poi non che vorrei dare l'impressione di una napoletana "remissiva/rassegnata", ma dubito che gli altri candidati politici siano senza macchia.


io parto dal presupposto che ormai siano quasi tutti macchiati
e ben ricordo che scilipoti era dello stesso partito di de magistris
ma non tutte le macchie sono uguali

comunque mica ti voglio convicere
nel post da cui siamo partiti esprimevo il mio pensiero


----------



## elena (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> stavo rispondendo ora e ho visto che l'avevi fatto tu
> 
> aggiungo che ieri li ho visti a ballarò
> 
> ...


l'ultimo duello TV è fondamentale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ziVMzvy0dA


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

http://libero-news.it/news/742597/Red_Ronnie_vittima_di_effetto_Pisapia__spam_su_Facebook.html

a parte che manco mi ricordavo chi fosse red ronnie
mi è piaciuta moltissimo la reazione del web :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

dopodichè girellando nel web esce la smentita con indicata la somma che percepisce per la sua "consulenza"

http://milano.virgilio.it/primopiano/red-ronnie-contro-pisapia.html

ma dico: 106mila euro?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Maggio 2011)

Milano e' invasa da manifesti deliranti...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Milano e' invasa da manifesti deliranti...


 
tipo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tipo?


Tipo: 

Forza Milano! Non lasciamo la nostra città in mano a quei cattivoni della sinistra!


Ma tipo 30 uno accanto all'altro! E poi altri 30! E altri 30! Ecc ecc


(va beh dai, cattivoni l'ho aggiunto io)


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Tipo:
> 
> Forza Milano! Non lasciamo la nostra città in mano a quei cattivoni della sinistra!
> 
> ...


sentivo questo

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/b...isapia-in-tv-e-alla-radio-il-blob/68869?video

se tanto mi dà tanto
la prossima settimana sarà un delirio

bossi e calderoli hanno pure annunciato a berl una sorpresina


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> stavo rispondendo ora e ho visto che l'avevi fatto tu
> 
> aggiungo che ieri li ho visti a ballarò
> 
> ...


De Magistris ha scoperchiato in Calabria la fogna della Compagnia delle Opere quindi Comunione e Liberazione, con Why Not ed assimilati, con il collegamento con la loggia massonica di San Marino che controlla quella feccia di CL appunto...

la loggia di San Marino chiaramente dipende dalla Loggia Ecclesiae del Vaticano...

mi sono sempre chiesto, oltre che levargli le inchieste quando lo faranno saltare per aria...

comunque quando saltera' per aria quella fogna a cielo aperto di CL sara' sempre tardi...il vero cancro italico...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sentivo questo
> 
> http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/b...isapia-in-tv-e-alla-radio-il-blob/68869?video
> 
> ...


Il delirio comincia da stasera con 5 interviste 5 dello zombie pompettato...in cui si spalmera' pomate a gogo' sul culo che brusa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Tipo:
> 
> Forza Milano! Non lasciamo la nostra città in mano a quei cattivoni della sinistra!
> 
> ...


Manca la fine dallo slogal iniziale. C'era scritto, sinistra dei centri sociali. Poi hanno pensato bene di evitare un altro autogoal :carneval:. Quinty la periferia invece è tappezzata di manifesti di Pisapia che ringrazia.


----------



## Mari' (21 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il delirio comincia da stasera con *5 interviste* 5 dello zombie pompettato...in cui si spalmera' pomate a gogo' sul culo che brusa...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




Buon divertimento:

http://tv.repubblica.it/dossier/amm...vio-pensiero-a-tg-quasi-unificati/68906?video

:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Maggio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwDWrrW4cg8





dai che dalla prossima settimana... !!!


----------



## elena (26 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwDWrrW4cg8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

al momento
il centrosinistra vince a

milano
napoli

ma anche
novara
gallarate
cagliari

e addirittura ARCORE


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> http://libero-news.it/news/742597/Red_Ronnie_vittima_di_effetto_Pisapia__spam_su_Facebook.html
> 
> a parte che manco mi ricordavo chi fosse red ronnie
> mi è piaciuta moltissimo la reazione del web :mexican:


 ho seguito tutto anch'io


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

Sono triste...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> al momento
> il centrosinistra vince a
> 
> milano
> ...



Anche Trieste  .


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> al momento
> il centrosinistra vince a
> 
> milano
> ...


Per napoli puoi anche levare "al momento", da quel che si dice  De Magistris va verso il 60 %, troppo stacco per poterlo superare...

Speriamo faccia qualcosa per il problema rifiuti, e anche alla svelta che non c'è molto tempo... :unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Maggio 2011)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


Milano zingaropoli islamica!!!!


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2011)

anche noi la ricorderemo sempre così

http://www.google.it/url?q=http://w...twIwAQ&usg=AFQjCNG5STWcUL4gzsrC1bE8b4ewtPM4TA


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Milano zingaropoli islamica!!!!


Milangrad da stasera....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (30 Maggio 2011)

*Non per fare l'uccellaccio del malaugurio*

Allora Tradinauti sono contenta perchè le vostre speranze si sono esaudite! 

Ma, c'è un ma. Da bolognese "scottata" vi suggerisco di esultare il giusto e di tenere sempre l'orecchio drizzato, d'altronde anche una promessa della politica come Delbono è stato ampiamente festeggiato e accolto calorosamente... eppoi s'è visto come è andata a finire... :nuke:

Ricordiamoci che siamo in Italia e che il miracolo ancora non l'ha compiuto nessuno :singleeye:. Comunque in bocca al lupo ai neosindaci vincitori 

ari


----------



## Hirohito (30 Maggio 2011)

Grande De Magistris !!!!!! 
Che abbia ora la forza e la capacità di dare una speranza a tutti noi napoletani !!!!!


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Allora Tradinauti sono contenta perchè le vostre speranze si sono esaudite!
> 
> Ma, c'è un ma. Da bolognese "scottata" vi suggerisco di esultare il giusto e di tenere sempre l'orecchio drizzato, d'altronde anche una promessa della politica come Delbono è stato ampiamente festeggiato e accolto calorosamente... eppoi s'è visto come è andata a finire... :nuke:
> 
> ...


Questo è vero, però ci sono casi come Salerno, dove De Luca è stato rieletto con il 74% dei voti, appoggiato da sole 3 liste civiche...e non era nemmeno la prima volta che è stato eletto li. 

Cioè, penso che forse qualcosa di buono avrà fatto per meritare tanto...poi non so, ci sono stata pochissime volte a Salerno.


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Grande De Magistris !!!!!!
> Che abbia ora la forza e la capacità di dare una speranza a tutti noi napoletani !!!!!


Ussignuuurrrr.....


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Grande De Magistris !!!!!!
> Che abbia ora la forza e la capacità di dare una speranza a tutti noi napoletani !!!!!


1000 punti!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Grande De Magistris !!!!!!
> Che abbia ora la forza e la capacità di dare una speranza a tutti noi napoletani !!!!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...magari è ora che invochiate l'autonomia no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ussignuuurrrr.....


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (31 Maggio 2011)

Carina questa clip 

http://tg24.sky.it/tg24/politica/20..._sindaco_pigia_pigia_beautiful_lab_video.html


----------



## Mari' (1 Giugno 2011)

*Crozza scatenato a Ballarò nel post elezioni*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRNjyjobMe0&feature=player_embedded#at=356


OTTIMO COME SEMPRE! :up:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Sorrido, sorrido, non si preoccupi :mrgreen:

Mi voglio fidanzare con questa donna....subito :mrgreen:

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/berlusconi-rimprovera-la-scrutatrice/69520?video


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sorrido, sorrido, non si preoccupi :mrgreen:
> 
> Mi voglio fidanzare con questa donna....subito :mrgreen:
> 
> http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/berlusconi-rimprovera-la-scrutatrice/69520?video


 è diventata l'eroina della rete


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F_9FEx7ymg&feature=fvwrel


----------

